# Dull?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dull, dull, dull.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

fuck off


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes...you are dull. Now go back to bed as it is late for you.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Did i miss something here? or is it the start of a great flame ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

extremely


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> Dull, dull, dull.


Having a bad day are we [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

ooh we are bored aren't we.

Can't even think of anything uninteresting to write so you just type in "dull" three times.

What's the point??????


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

as dishwater? :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> fuck off


 [smiley=oops.gif] I think he has :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It'll take more than that. I don't think he's that sensitive  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think our Gazza has skin the thickness of a large grey African quadruped, with a long olfactory sensory organ ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> I think our Gazza has skin the thickness of a large grey African quadruped, with a long olfactory sensory organ ;D


  :-/ And he seems such a nice boy ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I believe it will be like Dihydrogen Monoxide off a canards vertebra...


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lord C publishes his long awaited report on the flame room:



> Dull, dull, dull.


Mind you, I agree with him, to some extent. Even Sebastion Flaxseed seems to have gone all PC lately Â :


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> I believe it will be like Dihydrogen Monoxide off a canards vertebra...


 [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif]

GOD SAVE US ALL :'(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Miss Bunny

Dihydrogen Monoxide kills more people on this planet than any other chemical. People die because they get too much and also not enough...

 ;D



> [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> GOD SAVE US ALL :'(


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

> Miss Bunny
> 
> Dihydrogen Monoxide kills more people on this planet than any other chemical. People die because they get too much and also not enough...
> 
> ;D


Perhaps we should use precautions to keep us safe and avoid any leaks ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Dull, dull, dull.


Yep, it is a bit nowadays. I enjoyed the airplane post, but that's about it really.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yep, it is a bit nowadays. I enjoyed the airplane post, but that's about it really.


Shall I start posting about butts again? ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No. Just answer the questions I asked in the moderator thread. :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Shall I start posting about butts again? Â ;D


NO!!!!!!!


----------

